# Love the Smell of Burning Spots...



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Been swamped with work last couple of weeks and couldn't make the posse up to Kiptopeake today, so I decided to do a quick trip and look for those Rudee pups Tug's been plundering. Had one runoff at sunrise, but I got my line around a piling and missed it. 

Saw somebody in a tin boat get a nice speck so I moved over there. Got a keeper and a bunch of throwbacks, then a center console decided to run right between the tin boat and me, then circle us and then anchor right on top of the tin boat, which promptly got out of there, loudly. 

The fish came back about 10 minutes later a little farther out. I moved up and one of the old timers in the invader boat cast over my line 3 times in a row, so I went over to the docks where the pups are and said hi to a yakker that had just pulled up. Then 2 of his friends showed up and then 2 more yaks. 

I left for quieter waters and tried a couple places with no results. Kept tabs on the spec spot and saw the jerks leave. Went back and cast for a while, just a few TBs on curlytails. Was about to leave and decided to toss a mirrolure first. 3 casts, 3 keepers.

hmmmmm.... kept casting and they kept hitting. More yaks on the pilings. More specs for me. Finished up with a limit, maybe a half dozen throwbacks, and dropped 4 or 5, the biggest of which kept my mirrolure (52 series, red head, white body). Caught the last few on a greenback 52 series. 

Just found it interesting that those guys stayed on the pilings and picked an occasional pup, 1 nice black drum (~20"), and a striper about the same as the black drum, between the 6 or 7 yaks. I was a short distance away bailing specs. Spot burning worked great for me today. When I got back to the ramp I thought about starting a bonfire there to thank the Fish Gods (that way it might be a freedom of religion thing, and legal?), but I quit smoking a while back and didn't have any matches handy. 

Half a stringer here...









A little tight in the cockpit on the paddle back...









A happy buggsy back at the ramp (happy Fire Dept., too)...









MirroLures and curlytails. Within sight of the ramp. Keep tryin'...

~buggs


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

*lmao*

hey hey bugs dont be burning the Top Secret *** spot haha jk hella catch there mr bugs
glad to see another fellow *** holding the fort down. hope to get out there either monday night or early tuesday morning


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

dear god man........ nice lookin stringer


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Great catch! Congrats. :beer:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That stringer's what I've been dreaming about for the past 3 weeks. Nice catch!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Sr Buggs*

A catch surely to be proud of Mr. Buggs. A healthy congrats to you and the piece of plastic you road in on!


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

*Spot Burning?*

I thought the spot had moved south?? j/k

Nice looking stringer there, HB. Good on ya!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Fellow Pol*

Buggs, you have picked up the art of plundering very well . Glad to see a fellow POL'er hammering the sideeyes ........PEACE OUT


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice catch there Buggs! I can smell that spot burning all the way up here  :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Nice Work!*

Trout are the one fish that really seem to have my number. But this post really makes me itch to get my first kayak and get out and stick them suckers good!!!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

POL specializes in showing a NEWBIE the proper method of plundering our local sideeye species. Come along anytime, EVERYONE is welcome on any of our trips.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice Harry. I tried some today with little success. A few TB specks only.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*sweet*

Nice haul. Congrats on the ctach.


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

*the other spot burning...*



cygnus-x1 said:


> Nice catch there Buggs! I can smell that spot burning all the way up here  :beer::beer::beer:


Good nose! Since my neighbors when I lived in central FL called specs "spotted trout", I submit another definition of "spot burning":










In the POL tradition, I share my technique- fillets are chilled in cold brine, some are packaged for freezer, some go to the cast iron skillet. The latter are rolled in flour, dipped in egg substitute (those w/o cholesterol issues may use real eggs) then coated with Panko. Olive oil is slightly smoking by now, over real flames (I owe that much to Skunk) on my gas stove. Several generous shakes of Cayenne go in the oil, followed by some garlic powder. Sear 'em good on both sides, when a fork pierces to the pan without resistance, they are righteous. The tartar sauce is a glop of relish, a glop of SmartBalance mayo (cholesterol, again), and a blurp of dijon honey mustard. ...Burrrrrrrpppppp, yum!

That's black and red kidney beans with brown rice, featuring shitake shrooms and ground buffalo, along with onions and assorted peppers and jalapenos. A nice, on sale, Fisheye cabernet finishes it off. In the immortal words of James Brown- "I feel good..."

The stringer you saw posted earlier- a couple of them went to a neighbor/friend who will use them well, and showed up at my door a couple hours later with a plate of mashed and gravy, carrots and peas, and a half a rabbit- in the spitit of sharing. Some more fillets, pan-ready, went to other neighbors, older ladies on fixed-income who are always happy to rise above their situation. The rest, I'll eat until I'm tired of them, it'll take a while, and the remainder are brined and packed in mealsize baggies and rest in the freezer until called up- to celebrate a great day on the water when every cast was alive with the anticipation of a slashing strike, and many were. I live for this.

~buggs


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks, Harry
Thats what I call a GOOD report.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Yum*

I would post, but the mods might not like the pic of the Rockfish I enjoyed earlier . It would'nt look quite the same as the yummy look of Mr Buggs' plate .....PEACE OUT


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

/Sr. Buggs.
"Olive oil is slightly smoking by now, over real flames (I owe that much to Skunk) on my gas stove."

Ok...was Steve over there again??


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> /Sr. Buggs.
> "Olive oil is slightly smoking by now, over real flames (I owe that much to Skunk) on my gas stove."
> 
> Ok...was Steve over there again??


Nah... If Steve stopped by fer dinner I'da just wrapped the fillets in tinfoil and threw 'em in the microwave  .

~buggs


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Buggs, I thought you were gonna say Steve stopped by and you threw him in the microwave to REALLY smoke things up


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

nice report,way to finish itBBuuuuurrrrrrrp!


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Goodness...*

Makes me eager to get out of the office and cook up that thresher waiting in the fridge right now!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

sounds like that Steve guy gets around.....and around....and around....

nice mess of fish & dinner looks great!


----------

